
Birth, death and shopping: The rise and fall of the shopping mall - makimaki
http://www.economist.com/world/unitedstates/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10278717
======
wallflower
"Developers are technically correct when they point out that the mall is
private property, not the village square. According to a Gallup Poll in 1990,
nearly three-quarters of shoppers surveyed believed the mall should keep out
political activists, which is consistent with what we know of the average
person's tolerance for commotion (especially when it interferes with
shopping). And yet the fact is, the mall phenomenon took the place of the town
square, the public zone."

[http://www.boston.com/news/globe/magazine/articles/2004/02/2...](http://www.boston.com/news/globe/magazine/articles/2004/02/29/are_malls_democratic/)

Next time you browse in a bookstore, check out Paco Underhill's "Why We Buy"
and "Call of the Mall"

